# The Wilhelm Scream



## Chris (May 26, 2008)

Wilhelm scream - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

This is awesome.  





Wikipedia said:


> The Wilhelm scream is a stock sound effect first used in 1951 for the film Distant Drums. Actor-singer Sheb Wooley is considered to be the most likely voice actor for the scream, having appeared on a memo as a voice extra for the film.
> 
> The Wilhelm scream has been featured in many films and television programs since. Alongside a certain recording of the cry of the Red-tailed Hawk, the "Universal telephone ring"[1], the Goofy holler, the Tarzan yell and "Castle thunder", it is probably one of the best-known cinematic sound clichés



Movies it's in:



> Spoilers of the Plains (1951)
> Distant Drums (1951)
> The Beast from 20,000 Fathoms (1953)
> The Charge at Feather River (1953)
> ...


----------



## Naren (May 26, 2008)

That's hilarious. That video was very interesting. I had heard that scream so many times before and never been aware of it.


----------



## Makelele (May 26, 2008)

When I saw Hellboy I literally laughed out loud when I heard the scream, as I had seen that video before that.


----------



## playstopause (May 26, 2008)

Nice. How did you discover this?


----------



## sakeido (May 26, 2008)

I was reading about this just last week  
Before I even knew what it was called, I noticed this scream seemed to be in every action movie ever made.


----------



## Uber Mega (May 26, 2008)

Have ben a big fan of the Wilhelm scream for a while  I always listen out for it in every movie. I was a it disappointed when I didn't hear it in the new Indiana Jones, as George Lucas and Spielberg are two of the biggest users of it, but just seen in that list that it in fact WAS in it, woot!

It was in the newest Family Guy episode (Long John Peter) if anyone else noticed it.


----------



## Pauly (May 26, 2008)

Uber Mega said:


> *Have ben a big fan of the Wilhelm scream for a while*  I always listen out for it in every movie. I was a it disappointed when I didn't hear it in the new Indiana Jones, as George Lucas and Spielberg are two of the biggest users of it, but just seen in that list that it in fact WAS in it, woot!
> 
> It was in the newest Family Guy episode (Long John Peter) if anyone else noticed it.


----------



## Stitch (May 26, 2008)

Its also in the Command & Conquer games as a stock "infantry death" noise.


----------



## keithb (May 26, 2008)

I love picking out the Wilhelm scream, castle thunder, etc in movies, much to the chagrin of my friends


----------



## DiezelMonster (May 27, 2008)

there is another scream that seems to also be in every movie, it's in alot of commercials as well, and games! I don't know how to describe it, but it's not this one, it was also in the new indiana jones, I can't believe how many times I've heard it! and I hate it!


this is interesting though haha

C


----------



## Metal Ken (May 27, 2008)

There's a fire effect i hear in a lot of movies, i first heard it in Doom II -- its the noise that the Icon Of Sin makes when it spits out demons at you


----------



## Stitch (May 27, 2008)

DiezelMonster said:


> there is another scream that seems to also be in every movie, it's in alot of commercials as well, and games! I don't know how to describe it, but it's not this one, it was also in the new indiana jones, I can't believe how many times I've heard it! and I hate it!
> 
> 
> this is interesting though haha
> ...



Is it that really thick wet scream that sort of fades away? Its quite short, shorter than the Wilhelm scream. :s


----------



## TomAwesome (May 27, 2008)

I heard about this quite some time ago. I kind of grin every time I hear it.


----------



## El Caco (May 27, 2008)

Dr. Davis, telephone please. Dr. Blair, Dr. Blair. Dr. J. Hamilton


----------



## Mr. S (May 27, 2008)

I was reading about this the other week actually, this one is pretty funny too


----------



## Justin Bailey (May 29, 2008)

there's also that 'buzz' when people get hurt, and the dragon/monster noise first heard I think in Heretic, and then later on in Hexen by the Chaos Serpents


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jun 5, 2008)

Awesome  another piece of funny trivia


----------



## neon_black88 (Jun 5, 2008)

Haha yeah theres a few stock screams you hear pop up EVERYWHERE, this is one of the top ones.

Does anyone remmember this one for falling off a cliff or off a building:

YYRRRRAAAGGGGGHHH!?

It's really long and almost sounds like some kind of animal.



Mr. S said:


> I was reading about this the other week actually, this one is pretty funny too





Woops yeah thats the one 

Here It is again...  its classic

YouTube - Weird Scream in Broken Arrow


----------



## TomAwesome (Jun 5, 2008)

I think they're using that scream (not the Wilhelm, this other one) in the Ninja Gaiden 2 commercials.


----------



## JBroll (Jun 5, 2008)

Wait, there was a Little Mermaid 2?

Jeff


----------

